# SSH + Benutzer



## sterndi (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi Liebe User !

Ich habe endlich nen linux server auf die beine gestellt  
http://www. ftp & ssh

okay wie kann ich bei ssh einstellen das sich der root von überall einloggen darf und das es nicht ip abhengig ist  hab nemlich das problem das ich mich öfters anderswo einloggen will und ich komme eben son halt nciht durch.

vielen dank in vorraus 

mfg chris


----------



## Sinac (15. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise kann Root und auch jeder andere User sich über SSH von überall einloggen...

Wenn du nicht reinkommst haste vielleicht nen Packetfilter laufen oder so?

Achja, welche Dist und SSH und so?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Dezember 2003)

sterndi: Und bitte mal die Netiquette lesen (Rechtschreibung + Grammatik). 

Danke.


----------



## Habenix (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi

in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config  steht ne Zeile 




```
PermitRootLogin no
```

dies musst du auf yes stellen und anschliessend den sshd neu starten


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Dezember 2003)

Wobei es als sehr dumm angesehen wird sich mit dem ROOT einzuloggen (oder einloggen zu können). Lege einen Benutzer für Dich an und über "su ROOT-PASSWORT" bekommst Du die Superuserrechte. Das ist um ein vielfaches sicherer
Es hat schon seinen Grund, das RootLogin auf NO gestellt ist


----------



## Sinac (17. Dezember 2003)

Standartmäßig ist es auf YES,oder?


----------



## Habenix (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Wobei es als sehr dumm angesehen wird sich mit dem ROOT einzuloggen (oder einloggen zu können). Lege einen Benutzer für Dich an und über "su ROOT-PASSWORT" bekommst Du die Superuserrechte. Das ist um ein vielfaches sicherer
> Es hat schon seinen Grund, das RootLogin auf NO gestellt ist  *



Neurodaemon hat da vollkommen Recht.....alles hat seine Richtigkeit


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Standartmäßig ist es auf YES,oder? *



Kommt darauf an, woher man die Software hat.

Bei Debianpaketen ist es auf "NO" als Standard gestellt (war zumindest bei mir immer so).

Wie es bei Suse oder Redhat ausschaut, weiß ich net =)


----------



## Sinac (18. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habs als Debianpaket installiert, und soweit ich mich entsinne wars auf YES, aber ist ja auch eigentlich egal =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## sterndi (18. Dezember 2003)

*danke es*

stimmt mit der einstellung funktioiniert es der root wird sowieso nur auf 2 ips zugelassen ohne die kommt er garnet rein


----------

